# What the heck is a sink supporter?



## DanBrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey all, the same friend i'll just call him Ben, after messing around with the tap connector thingy, he said i will need a sink stand. Now 1. what are they used for and 2. i hope my friend isnt just wasting my money, seems like i need alot of "pointless" stuff that i dont know how to use. He said he will sort it all out if i bought one because he knows im pretty useless at this type of stuff. Anyway i look at the same website i went on to find the tap connectors and apparently they have these sink supporters? ( https://www.ondemandsupplies.co.uk/products/Belfast-Sink-Supports-(2-Brackets-&-2-Legs).html ) Would i actually need these and im just being paranoid or is my friend actually wasting my money lol i hope not. I actually got him to take a look at these sink stands/supporters before i bought them and he said there perfect. So im here trying to ask anyone what would he be using them for any clue's or advice about these is helpful as i dont really know about this sort of stuff and i would like to know more about it so Ben doesnt have to slave away at my house when ever i get a problem like this and so i dont waste a tea bag every time.  :')


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Were are my manors, i didnt say thank you... Thank you to anyone who respond's im sure i will appreciate the info you have given if useful!


----------



## frodo (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Dan Brown,  do you need sink supporters ?    maybe. maybe not.

depends on the type of sink you have.  Is your sink mounted to the wall ?

if so,  to fix it correctly,  the sink needs to be removed from the wall,  and the brackets that hold the sink up. 

{they are attachd to the wall}   simply need to be tightened  or rehung.

image of a sink bracket, behind your sink







after rehanging the sink,  it should be caulked to the wall to prevent bacteria from living in the crack, jumping out and scaring you


or, you can buy a bracket ; such as the one you show.
that will work.  but why not fix the original problem 

ask your self this.  was that new sink holder needed for the years this sink has been here ?  if it was needed why isn't it here ?
hmmmmm?  must not have been needed..
I talk to my self Ben,   a bit daft some say,  :rofl:


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Hmmm, now that i think of it i may not need a sink support. You have well described what i need to do Frodo and i as your sam  will do what you have said. Really good help and advice given and maybe i need to rethink talking to Ben aye? Seems like he is conning me out somewhere. Either way i'll do what you said and i will inform you on what has happened, will return in about 30mins - 1hour? Thanks for the response frodo


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh and yes, my sink is mounted to the wall, thats why im going to head to go do it now!


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 4, 2016)

Quick update : With the help of my friend we did what you said Frodo and it worked a treat, i appreciate the great advice you gave and most importantly the CORRECT advice! Almost waste what £60. Now i can waste that money on more important things (the pub) haha!! Really appreciate the quick reply there too frodo, was like 30min's away from ordering this stand thingy.


----------



## frodo (Aug 4, 2016)

More than Happy i could be of assistance.   you owe me a shot of Jagermeister


you pay the first round,  i'll get the 2nd,  someone will get the  third

the forth we wont care


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 9, 2016)

Hahaha, you earned the shot... Now how do i give it to you?? Thank you again for the help


----------



## frodo (Aug 9, 2016)

DanBrown said:


> Hahaha, you earned the shot... Now how do i give it to you?? Thank you again for the help


 anytime,  if you cant find me here i am over here http://www.plumbingforums.com/forum/index.php

http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/5/3970/3970473_sprite198.swf


happy to assist,  first time i have ever been called a Sam,  I am quite proud of that name


----------



## DanBrown (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh ok, thanks for letting me know I'll take a look if you arent here


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 10, 2016)

frodo said:


> ...happy to assist,  first time i have ever been called a Sam,  I am quite proud of that name


I don't think he was calling you Sam, Frodo


----------

